# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] ντουλαπα matushima E5 error

## jakektm

παιδια, τι να σημαινει το σφαλμα Ε5;

δεν δουλευει κανενα μπουτον, ουτε το ον/οφφ.

συνεχως εχει ενδειξη Ε5

φυσαει κρυο αερα η εσωτερικη μοναδα, η εξωτερικη μοναδα δεν κανει καμια εκκινηση.

στην πλακετα της εξωτερικης εχω τασεις

μετρησα τους πυκνωτες και στις δυο μοναδες, στην μεσα 10uF , και στην εξω 9.70uF.

αποσυνδεσα την φυσσα που στελνει στην εξωτερικη μοναδα εντολες, αλλα παλι το Ε5.

απο συνδεσα αισθητηρες θερμοκρασιας, μου εγινε Ε1 , οποτε τους εποκλειουμε.

εχει ελεγχθει το φρεον πριν ενα μηνα , και ηταν οκ.

η πλακετα εχει κωδικο TCL 52LCGJ808-KZ_R

----------


## jakektm

η φωτογραφια των δυο πλακετων. οπως φαινεται, κατι υπαρχει στην πλακετα και δεν το αφηνει να προχωρησει. 

ειτε με συνδεμενα, ειτε χωρις τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα (συμπιεστη, αισθητηρες κτλ) το Ε5 παραμενει

----------


## xsterg

σιγουρα εχει καποια βλαβη.

----------


## jakektm

γνωριζει καποιος , για καινουρια πλακετα , τι χρειαζεται να εχει σαν εξοδους;  απλα θα καταργησω αυτην και την οθονη της και ας παρω καινουρια (ιδια δεν βρηκα)  απλα αν ξερει καποιος πεντε πραγματα παραπανω στα κλιματιστικα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23379572009
Μοιάζει ίδια αλλά λείπουν κάτι δίοδοι προστασίας /πυκνωτής στα αριστερά και στην μέση (εκεί που έβαλαν κακός και την άσπρη στάμπα) αλλά και στην δική σου πλακέτα στα ίδια σημεία βλέπω καρβουνιές? καψίματα? (για Ε5 σε άλλα φόρουμ εικάζουν για σένσορα και αυτό που λες "που έγινε Ε1 ... αυτοί το λένε ΕΒ1 που είναι ένας σένσορας αριστερά του εσωτερικού στοιχείου) Άλλοι λένε ότι το πάνελ ελέγχου έχει κεντρικό "κλειδί" κλειδώματος?

----------


## jakektm

αυτα τα καψιματα , κολλα ειναι.
για σενσορα που γραφουν τα ειδα και εγω. εχει 3 θεσεις για σενσορα.

οι 2 ειναι για την εσωτερικη μοναδα, ο αλλος ειναι για την εξωτερικη.

στην πλακετα, χωρις κανεναν σενσορα, μου βγαζει διαδοχικα τα μηνυματα Ε1,Ε2,Ε5, 

βαζοντας σενσορες και στις τρεις θεσεις , μου βγαζει μονο το Ε5.

και στους 3 σενσορες στα ακρα τους, μετραω ταση η οποια μεταβαλλεται αναλογα την θερμοκρασια

(χωρις σενσορες η ταση ειναι 5βολτ)

οι τασεις απο τον καθε σενσορα φτανουν στο προγραμματιζομενο κανονικα


αλλο τροπο ,να ελεγξει η εσωτερικη μοναδα τι συμβαινει στην εξωτερικη ,δεν εχει.

----------


## jakektm

για το κλειδωμα που λες, το ειδα και εγω, γραφουν οτι κλειδωνει ο κομπρεσορας απο υπερθερμανση για ασφαλεια.

επανω στην πλακετα εχει εισοδο ''O-protect''

εκεινη περναει απο διοδο και οδηγει ενα οπτοζευκτη. η εξοδος του οπτοζ. ειναι οκ, δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη, την εκανα να ενεργοποιηθει, αλλα παλι δεν ειναι απο αυτο.


ακυρο, τελικα βραχυκυκλονοντας το , ξεκινησε, εβγαλε θερμοκρασιες κ τετοια.


οποτε αν ειναι αυτο με τον κομπρεσορα μακαρι να λυθει το θεμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εχει ελεγχθει το φρεον πριν ενα μηνα , και ηταν οκ.


Από αυτό είσαι εντάξει?
Οι ανεμιστήρες μέσα έξω οκ?

----------

BILLYSBOY (10-02-17)

----------


## jakektm

οι ανεμηστηρες ναι, ο μεσα δουλευει συνεχως, ο εξω κουμπωνει με το ρελε του δοκιμαστηκα(διοτι δεν κανει εκκινηση η εξωτερικη πλακετα λογω του Ε5)

----------


## jakektm

το λοιπον, απο την εξωτερικη μοναδα ερχεται ενα καλωδιο με 220βολτ, το ονμαζει protect, και κουμπωνει στην εσωτερικη πλακετα.

οσο υπαρχει ταση δουλευει, μολις διακοπει η ταση λογω καποιας προστασιας, τοτε σταματα και βγαζει το Ε5.

για αυτην την ταση που ερχεται, ευθυνονται 3 στατες : ενας ειναι θερμοστατης KSD9700 130βαθμους 250βολτ/5Α,και οι αλλοι δυο ειναι πιεσοστατες και εγραφαν off=0.15Pa, on=0.05Pa

ο θερμοστατης , και οι πιεσοστατες , με ωμικη μετρηση δειχνουν απειρο.

διαβασα οτι ο θερμοστατης ειναι νορμαλ κλειστος αρα παμε για αλλαγη αυτου.

ομως και οι πιεσοστατες , να χαλασαν και αυτοι και να εμειναν ανοιχτοι; αν τους ξεβιδωσω υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουμε καμια διαρροη ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ύποπτα δεν είναι όλα αυτά μαζί (μετά από την επιθεώρηση με τα υγρά?) μπας και δεν το γέμισε νορμάλ? 
http://th.aliexpress.com/store/group...253743286.html 
ποιος τακτοποίησε τα υγρά εσύ? κάποιος άλλος? μπορείς να εξετάσεις και πάλι?

----------


## jakektm

οσον αφορα υγρα-μετρηση ποσοτητας δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε, ουτε εχω γεμισει με φρεον .

τους δυο πιεσοστατες αν τους ξεβιδωσω να τους αλλαξω, υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω διαρροη και να χρειαζεται ξανα γεμισμα;

επισης ο φιλος που το εχει το αιρκοντισιον, ειπε οτι το καλοκαιρι του εβγαλε παλι το Ε5, τοτε ηθελε φρεον ,ειχε αδειασει, και ο ψυκτικος του ειπε, οτι ''θα σε παει μεχρι σεπτεμβριο οκτωβριο!'' ... πριν ενα μηνα φωναξε ψυκτικο για αλλο μηχανημα του, και του ειπε να ριξει μια ματια και σε αυτο(τοτε δεν ειχε προβλημα) και του ειπε οτι ολα οκ , εχει φρεον.βεβαια σε ολα αυτα, ειπες ειπε ειπαμε, δεν μπορω να βασιστω παρα μονο σε αυτο που βλεπω εγω κυριως

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> επισης ο φιλος που το εχει το αιρκοντισιον, ειπε οτι το καλοκαιρι του εβγαλε παλι το Ε5, τοτε ηθελε φρεον ,ειχε αδειασει, και ο ψυκτικος του ειπε, οτι ''θα σε παει μεχρι σεπτεμβριο οκτωβριο!'


Τι είναι αυτά ρε ? υπάρχει επισκευή που ο τεχνικός μπορεί να υπολογίσει τον μήνα και την ημέρα που θα ξαναχαλάσει? (γιατί το είπε αυτό? μήπως απλά γέμισε υγρά και στα τέτοια του για τυχόν διαρροή για να ξανάρθει τον Σεπτέμβριο? .... ωραίος!)

Επειδή το είπες και μόνος σου για Ε5 και το τι ήθελε τότε . νομίζω απλοποιούνται κάπως τα πράγματα. 




> τους δυο πιεσοστατες αν τους ξεβιδωσω να τους αλλαξω,


Γιατί ρε? επειδή σου δείχνουν "ανοικτοί" ε και? καλά δεν κάνουν? (αν και πάλι έχει πρόβλημα στα υγρά?)

----------


## jakektm

μισο, ο πιεσοστατης ''κοβει'' παραπανω απο καποια πιεση, αλλα και παρακατω ;;

(μολις βρηκα και μια καμμενη βαττικη αντισταση ,40κω μου δειχνει ενω πρεπει αν ειναι 240ωμ)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μισο, ο πιεσοστατης ''κοβει'' παραπανω απο καποια πιεση, αλλα και παρακατω ;;


Που να ξέρω ? 2 τεμάχια δεν είπες ότι είναι ? το ένα να κόβει στην τάδε και το άλλο στην τάδε. (που να μπω στο πνεύμα του κατασκευαστή τώρα)
αυτό δεν έγραψες?



> και οι αλλοι δυο ειναι πιεσοστατες και εγραφαν off=0.15Pa, on=0.05Pa

----------


## Αργύρης Δ.

Καλημερα . Είδα το θεμα σας με την ντουλάπα την συγκεκριμένη και επειδη τυχαίνει να εχω μια με ακριβώς τη ίδιο πρόβλημα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τέλικα πως αντιμετωπίστηκε το πρόβλημα ;;;; Ήταν θεμα φρέον η κάτι άλλο;;;

----------

